# propitiation and expiation and sacrifice



## yeutter (Oct 30, 2009)

In passages such as Romans 3:25, 1 John 2:2 and 1 John 4:10 the Authorized translation uses the word propitiation some newer translations say expiation. Some others say sacrifice. Do they really mean the same thing?


----------



## jambo (Oct 31, 2009)

Propitiation and expiation could be translated sacrifice as in teh NIV. However I fel the NIV has just dodged the propitiation/expiation debate. 

Basically propitiation involves completion and that the injured party has satisfaction with the sacrifice. Expiation does not necessarily include the element of satisfication. Thus God is satisfied that Christ's sacrifice was sufficient to meet divine justice and that the matter is now closed (propitiation). Expiation would say that justice may have been met but is God really satisifed with that or has he just been appeased for a while? Is the matter really closed?


----------



## Andres (Oct 31, 2009)

My understanding of the two words is that propitiation means that God's wrath has been turned away from us, or appeased, by Christ's sacrifice. Expiation means that our sin is moved away from us, but in a more lateral sense. Stuart does seem to be correct that propitiation may lend to a more "completeness" of the accomplishment of Christ's sacrifice. I personally prefer the word propitiation in the translation because "sacrifice" doesnt tell enough of what was specifically was accomplished in the death of our Lord. I am thinking maybe NIV translators used sacrifice because it is a more recognizable word, but of course, this would be a lame reason.


----------



## ClayPot (Oct 31, 2009)

yeutter said:


> In passages such as Romans 3:25, 1 John 2:2 and 1 John 4:10 the Authorized translation uses the word propitiation some newer translations say expiation. Some others say sacrifice. Do they really mean the same thing?



They are not the same thing. This article might help. Expiation doesn't imply as much as propitiation. And sacrifice is a rather vague term.

http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/questions/propitiation.pdf


----------

